# Hatches from the Last Few Weeks



## HermanniChris (Mar 18, 2015)

Some of you probably saw these on our Facebook & Instagram pages but thought I'd share them here as well.

Some of the past few weeks' hatches, Marginated, Southern ibera Greek, Eastern & Dalmatian Hermann's and various Western Hermann's locales coming into the world over here. Some with big attitudes.


----------



## gingerbee (Mar 18, 2015)

So cute!!


----------



## Maro2Bear (Mar 18, 2015)

OMG, like cranky old, cute babies!


----------



## Odin's Gma (Mar 18, 2015)

I have no words.

Want!


----------



## djhoff22 (Mar 18, 2015)

Adorable!


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 18, 2015)

Looks like they ate a handful.


----------



## jeffjeff (Mar 19, 2015)

omg. they are way too cute for words.


----------



## cdmay (Mar 19, 2015)

Cool, A Fistful of Euros!


----------



## puffy137 (Mar 19, 2015)

Altogether AWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Momof4 (Mar 19, 2015)

Super cute!!!!


----------



## christinaland128 (Mar 19, 2015)

I love them all!


----------



## Moozillion (Mar 23, 2015)

SOOO gorgeous!!!


----------



## TortsNTurtles (Mar 23, 2015)

Congrats they are adorable!


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Mar 23, 2015)

Love them all!!!!!


----------

